# Mehrstufige Temperaturregelung



## Andy79 (16 November 2010)

Hallo,

wir arbeiten derzeit an einem Projekt bei dem die Temperatur einer Lüftungsanlage geregelt werden soll. Nun soll diese Temperaturregelung quasi über mehrere Stufen erfolgen.

1. Stufe: Durch das Verfahren eines Klappenantriebs wird vermehrt warme Luft zugeführt. Die Stellung des Klappenantriebs wird über einen Analogwert vorgegeben.

2. Stufe: Sollte Stufe 1 nicht ausreichen, kommt ein Wärmerückgewinner ins Spiel, dessen Drehzahl über ein Analogwert geregelt werden kann.

3. Stufe: Reicht auch Stufe 2 nicht aus, wird über einen Heizungsmischer Wärme zugeführt.

Für den umgekehrten Fall, d.h. die Temperatur soll gesenkt werden, soll zunächst der Heizungsmischer komplett runtergeregelt werden, dann falls nötig der Wärmerückgewinner und schließlich der Klappenantrieb.

Unser Ansatz sieht nun wie folgt aus:
Es wird drei mal der FB41 aufgerufen. Sobald Regler 1 (Klappenantrieb) auf 100% ist, wird Regler 2 (Wärmerückgewinner) damit freigeben und sobald dieser auf 100% steht Regler 3 (Heizungsmischer) zugeschaltet. 
Problematischer wird nun der Weg zurück. Da zunächst der Heizungsmischer wieder runtergeregelt werden soll, müssen wir dafür sorgen dass Regler 1 und 2 weiterhin auf 100% laufen bis halt der Heizungsmischer komplett runtergeregelt hat. 
Derzeit sieht es so aus dass wir Regler 1 und 2 in dem Moment manuell übersteuern, besonders glücklich erscheint mir das jedoch nicht.

Hat eine Regelung in dieser Form überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg? Wie könnte man alternativ vorgehen?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Paule (16 November 2010)

Andy79 schrieb:


> Da zunächst der Heizungsmischer wieder runtergeregelt werden soll, müssen wir dafür sorgen dass Regler 1 und 2 weiterhin auf 100% laufen bis halt der Heizungsmischer komplett runtergeregelt hat.
> Derzeit sieht es so aus dass wir Regler 1 und 2 in dem Moment manuell übersteuern, besonders glücklich erscheint mir das jedoch nicht.
> 
> Hat eine Regelung in dieser Form überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg? Wie könnte man alternativ vorgehen?
> ...


Hallo Andy,

sobald der folge Regler in Betrieb ist (Ausgang größer Null oder QLMN_LLM = Low) setzt Du an dem "unteren" Regler das "INT_HOLD" Bit, damit wird der Regler eingefroren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> sobald der folge Regler in Betrieb ist (Ausgang größer Null oder QLMN_LLM = Low) setzt Du an dem "unteren" Regler das "INT_HOLD" Bit, damit wird der Regler eingefroren.



Ob das mit dem INT_HOLD aber so eine gute Wahl ist? Denn damit wird doch nur der I-Anteil deaktiviert, bzw. auf den Wert von I_ITLVAL gesetzt.
Wenn es nun unglücklich kommt wird der Regler über den P-Anteil wieder aktiv, und man hat evtl. zwei Regler gleichzeitig im Einsatz. Das muss bei einer Sequenzschaltung aber normalerweise vermieden werden.
Oder wird der zweite Regler noch in irgendeiner Weise gesperrt/freigegeben?


----------



## peppi (16 November 2010)

Benutze nur einen Regler, teile den Ausgang 0..100% in 3 Sequenzen auf.
z.B. Reglerausgang 0..20% -> Sequenz 1 (WRG1), 20..50% -> Sequenz 2 (WRG2), 50..100% -> Sequenz 3 (Regelventil Lufterhitzer). Die prozentuale Aufteilung entsprechend der Leistung der der entsprechenden Heizelemente.


----------



## dalbi (16 November 2010)

Hi,

MAN auf 100% setzen und MAN_ON auf TRUE solange der nächste Regler aktiv ist. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Andy79 (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für eure Vorschläge, auch wenn ihr euch nicht einig seid 

@Paule
Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, allerdings sollte nach Möglichkeit schon sichergestellt werden dass der Regler nicht wieder eingreift. (siehe Aussage Thomas)

@Peppi
Interessanter Vorschlag, das erscheint mir irgendwie am saubersten. Was mir ein wenig Sorge macht ist die Tatsache dass ich drei verschiedene Stellglieder habe und evtl. auch für alle drei unterschiedliche Reglerparameter brauche. 
Was mach ich dann? On the fly quasi eine Parametersatzumschaltung?

@dalbi
So machen wir es derzeit, weiß halt nur nicht ob das so besonders glücklich ist.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

handelt es sich um eine "gewöhnliche" Lüftungsanlage mit Mischluftklappen und WRG? Oder wird mit der Klappenstellung und der WRG tatsächlich nur geheizt?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Paule (17 November 2010)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ob das mit dem INT_HOLD aber so eine gute Wahl ist? Denn damit wird doch nur der I-Anteil deaktiviert, bzw. auf den Wert von I_ITLVAL gesetzt.


Ne, mit INT_HOLD wird nicht der Wert von I_ITLVAL gesetzt sondern mit I_ITL_ON.
Mit INT_HOLD wird der Regler angehalten, habe das erst letzte Woche wieder gemacht und bei mir bleibt er auch genau auf dem aktuellen Wert stehen, und arbeitet bei INT_HOLD = FALSE genau an dieser Stelle weiter.

Allerdings habe ich bei diesem Regler den D-Anteil abgeschaltet, vielleicht kommt es mit Betrieb des D-Anteils zu dem "unglücklichen Zustand" den Du meinst.
Werde ich mal testen und Dir dann bescheid geben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 November 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ne, mit INT_HOLD wird nicht der Wert von I_ITLVAL gesetzt sondern mit I_ITL_ON.
> Mit INT_HOLD wird der Regler angehalten, habe das erst letzte Woche wieder gemacht und bei mir bleibt er auch genau auf dem aktuellen Wert stehen, und arbeitet bei INT_HOLD = FALSE genau an dieser Stelle weiter.


Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Zum Initialisieren gibt es ja noch einen extra Eingang.



Paule schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich bei diesem Regler den D-Anteil abgeschaltet, vielleicht kommt es mit Betrieb des D-Anteils zu dem "unglücklichen Zustand" den Du meinst.
> Werde ich mal testen und Dir dann bescheid geben.



Nicht nur mit D-Anteil, da reicht auch schon der P-Regler.

Mal an einem Beispiel erklärt, PI-Regler mit:
- Sollwert: 50,0
- Istwert: 40,0
- Gain: 1,0
- Stellgröße Bereich 0..100 %

Ist der Regler aktiv läuft die Stellgröße bis auf 100% hoch. Der Siemens Regler hat einen internen Anti-Wind-Up für den Integrierer, sodass sich die 100% Stellgröße zusammensetzt aus 10% P-Anteil und 90% I-Anteil.

Jetzt gehst du hin und frierst den I-Regler mit INT_HOLD ein.

Nun ändert sich der Istwert von 40,0 auf 45,0.
Der Stellgrößenteil des I-Reglers bleibt bei 90%, der des P-Reglers verringert sich aber auf 5%. Zusammen ergibt das eine Stellgröße von 95%!


----------



## Paule (17 November 2010)

Freut mich immer wieder, mit einem kompetenten Reglerspezialisten zu diskutieren. 
Vor allem wenn man selber meint, man beherrscht die Materie. 
Natürlich stehen in diesem Fall noch ein paar Testreihen bei mir aus.


----------



## peppi (17 November 2010)

Wir reden hier über die Regelung der Zulufttemperatur mit Hilfe dreier Heizelemente. Nicht mehr. Der Einfluss der unterschiedlichen Stellglieder (Klappenstellantrieb/Ventilantrieb) sollte leistungsmässig betrachtet werden. Mit der Umluftklappe (Mindestaussenluftanteil beachten!!) bzw. der WRG kann nur ein geringer Teil der Heizleistung erbracht werden.(Vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich hier nicht um eine sogenannte hocheffiziente WRG). Die Hauptleistung bringt das Regelventil des Lufterhitzerregisters. Um die Sache nicht unnötig zu komplizieren, wird halt der Reglerausgang in Sequenzen aufgeteilt, fertig, funktioniert in der Praxis.
Jedem Stellglied einen Regler zuzuweisen und die Manipulationen an den Reglerparametern sind an dieser Stelle meiner Meinung nach zu aufwendig und bringen keinen praktischen Nutzen.


----------



## Paule (17 November 2010)

peppi schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über die Regelung der Zulufttemperatur mit Hilfe dreier Heizelemente. Nicht mehr.
> ...
> Jedem Stellglied einen Regler zuzuweisen und die Manipulationen an den Reglerparametern sind an dieser Stelle meiner Meinung nach zu aufwendig und bringen keinen praktischen Nutzen.


Hallo Peppi,

so wie ich das gelesen habe funktioniert die Regelung bei Andy ja auch schon.


Andy79 schrieb:


> Hat eine Regelung in dieser Form überhaupt Aussicht auf Erfolg? Wie könnte man alternativ vorgehen?


 


Andy79 schrieb:


> So machen wir es derzeit, weiß halt nur nicht ob das so besonders glücklich ist.


M. E. wollte er nur hören ob seine Regelung in der Praxis so angewendet wird, oder ob es alternative / bessere Lösungen gibt.

Natürlich wird die dreistufige Lösung auch sehr häufig angewandt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 November 2010)

peppi schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über die Regelung der Zulufttemperatur mit Hilfe dreier Heizelemente. Nicht mehr. Der Einfluss der unterschiedlichen Stellglieder (Klappenstellantrieb/Ventilantrieb) sollte leistungsmässig betrachtet werden. Mit der Umluftklappe (Mindestaussenluftanteil beachten!!) bzw. der WRG kann nur ein geringer Teil der Heizleistung erbracht werden.(Vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich hier nicht um eine sogenannte hocheffiziente WRG). Die Hauptleistung bringt das Regelventil des Lufterhitzerregisters...


Ach wirklich? Das sind ganz schön viele Behauptungen auf einmal. Woher weißt du das?



peppi schrieb:


> ..Um die Sache nicht unnötig zu komplizieren, wird halt der Reglerausgang in Sequenzen aufgeteilt, fertig, funktioniert in der Praxis...


... vorausgesetzt, man macht es richtig. Jedoch habe ich bisher noch nicht einmal die notwendigen Informationen gelesen, um wirklich Tipps zu geben.



peppi schrieb:


> ..Jedem Stellglied einen Regler zuzuweisen und die Manipulationen an den Reglerparametern sind an dieser Stelle meiner Meinung nach zu aufwendig und bringen keinen praktischen Nutzen.


Das sehe ich auch so. Vor allem ändern sich ständig die Bedingungen wie die Außentemperatur oder die Wärmelast im Raum.


@Andy,
eine Lüftungsanlage ist nicht ganz so simple wie du vielleicht denkst. Nähere Informationen wären hilfreich, siehe auch meine Fragestellung weiter oben.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Andy79 (18 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> @Andy,
> eine Lüftungsanlage ist nicht ganz so simple wie du vielleicht denkst. Nähere Informationen wären hilfreich, siehe auch meine Fragestellung weiter oben.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


  Hallo,

  ich geb mich da keinen Illusionen hin, ich halte das keinesfalls für simpel, zumal ich in diesem Bereich null Erfahrung mitbringe, drum halt auch die Frage hier.
  Ich versuchs mal näher zu beschreiben:

  Aus einer Lackierkabine wird mit einem Abluftventilator Luft gezogen und über zwei Zuluftventilatoren Frischluft zugeführt. Mit Hilfe von Klappenantrieben wird die Menge der Abluft, die mit Hilfe des WRG´s die Zuluft wieder aufwärmt, eingestellt. Der WRG läuft soviel ich weiß von sich aus immer mit einer Minimaldrehzahl, kann aber dann zusätzlich in der Drehzahl geregelt und somit in der Leistung beeinflusst werden.
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Rotations-WRG welches nach folgendem Schema funktioniert: 
http://www.klingenburg.de/de/produkte/lackrotor-funktionsprinzip.html
Reicht dies nicht aus, wird zusätzlich mit Hilfe eines Heizungsventils aufgeheizt. 

  @ Paule
  Ich hab mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt, diese Anlage ist 
  noch nicht in Betrieb, bisher alles blanke Theorie.


----------



## Markus Rupp (18 November 2010)

peppi schrieb:


> Wir reden hier über die Regelung der Zulufttemperatur mit Hilfe dreier Heizelemente. Nicht mehr. Der Einfluss der unterschiedlichen Stellglieder (Klappenstellantrieb/Ventilantrieb) sollte leistungsmässig betrachtet werden. Mit der Umluftklappe (Mindestaussenluftanteil beachten!!) bzw. der WRG kann nur ein geringer Teil der Heizleistung erbracht werden.(Vorausgesetzt, es handelt sich hier nicht um eine sogenannte hocheffiziente WRG). Die Hauptleistung bringt das Regelventil des Lufterhitzerregisters. Um die Sache nicht unnötig zu komplizieren, wird halt der Reglerausgang in Sequenzen aufgeteilt, fertig, funktioniert in der Praxis.
> Jedem Stellglied einen Regler zuzuweisen und die Manipulationen an den Reglerparametern sind an dieser Stelle meiner Meinung nach zu aufwendig und bringen keinen praktischen Nutzen.




Ich muß hier ganz dringend widersprechen.

In der Praxis ist es, nach meiner auffassung einer sauberen regelstrategie, sogar zwingend notwendig jedem luftbehandlungssystem einen eigene regler zu geben, mit einem einzigen "sequenzregler" ergibt sich das die system in der übergangsphase (frühling/herbst) zwischen zwei sequenzen immerzu hin und herschwinkt, da nicht auf die totzeiten und reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten, fahrtzeiten und energie-niveaus eingegangen werden kann.

eine sauber sequenz mit folgeregel-schaltungen sind bei weitem nicht so kompliziert wie es auf den ersten moment klingt.

richtig ist aber auch das es mit "einem" regler geht, sauber ist es aber niemals


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,



Andy79 schrieb:


> ..Aus einer Lackierkabine wird mit einem Abluftventilator Luft gezogen und über zwei Zuluftventilatoren Frischluft zugeführt. Mit Hilfe von Klappenantrieben wird die Menge der Abluft, die mit Hilfe des WRG´s die Zuluft wieder aufwärmt, eingestellt...


Ok, betrachten wir erst einmal nur diese Mischluftklappen. Ich nehme an, die "Frischluft" wird von außen zugeführt, also Außenluft? In der Regel ist es jedenfalls so. Hier muss die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Fortluft (nach WRG) und Außenluft betrachtet werden. Ist die Außenluft kälter als die Fortluft, dann kühlst du mit dem Außenluftanteil, anderenfalls heizt du mit dem Außenluftanteil. Du musst also die beiden Temperaturen vergleichen und mit einer Hysterese den Wirksinn der Klappen umschalten.

Welche Temperaturen sollen denn eigentlich in der Lackkabine erreicht werden? Bisher wurde ja immer nur vom Heizen gesprochen. Ein Kühlregister gibt es nicht?

Bei der WRG verhält es ähnlich wie bei den Mischluftklappen. Auch wenn der Raum nur geheizt werden soll, kann es (u.U.) an warmen Sommertagen vorkommen dass die Abluft/Raumluft kühler ist als die Mischluft (in den Morgenstunden, z.Bsp.). Auch hier sollten ggf. die beiden Temperaturen verglichen werden, um den Wirksinn der WRG um zu schalten.

Beachtet man diese Temperaturverhältnisse nicht, geht die Regelung nach hinten los. Das waren eigentlich schon die wichtigsten Knackpunkte, die ich ansprechen wollte. Falls natürlich Raumtemperaturen von 40°C oder mehr angestrebt werden, oder wenn die "Frischluft" aus der umgebenden Halle angesaugt wird, dann kann man vielleicht das ein oder andere vereinfachen.

Bei gewöhnlichen Lüftungsanlagen regelt man die Zulufttemperatur mit einem einzigen Regler. Sicherlich sind auch andere Konzepte möglich. Ich kenne es aus der Haustechnik jedoch nicht anders. Bei Frostgefahr bzw. bei Außenluftansaugung sollte man noch die Rücklauftemperatur des Heizregisters auf einen Mindestwert regeln.



Andy79 schrieb:


> ..zumal ich in diesem Bereich null Erfahrung mitbringe..


Dann empfehle ich dir folgende Lektüre, auch als pdf's zum download.

http://www.buildingtechnologies.sie...us-_und_Gebaeudeautomation_1000000021591.aspx


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Andy79 (18 November 2010)

Danke erst mal.
Ja, die Frischluft wird von außen zugeführt. 
Ein Problem sehe jetzt allerdings beim Vergleichen der Temperaturen, ich hab nämlich nur eine . Die Temperatur die ich bekomme ist die Kabinentemperatur, wobei die wohl auch im Zuluftstrom kurz vor dem Eintritt in die Kabine gemessen wird und nicht direkt in der Kabine. 
Den Fall dass die Abluft kälter sein kann als die Zuluft hat bis dato wohl keiner bedacht, da muss ich wohl nochmal Rücksprache mit dem Anlagenbauer halten.
Ein Kühlregister gibt es übrigens auch nicht. Womöglich kommen hier Faktoren zum Tragen die weder ein Kühlregister noch einen Temperaturvergleich nötig machen. Ich versuch das morgen mal zu klären.
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2010)

Andy79 schrieb:


> ..Die Temperatur die ich bekomme ist die Kabinentemperatur, wobei die wohl auch im Zuluftstrom kurz vor dem Eintritt in die Kabine gemessen wird und nicht direkt in der Kabine..


Das wäre dann die Zulufttemperatur.

Die wichtigste Frage ist dann die nach den dem Sollwert der Raumtemperatur, bzw. der Zulufttemperatur falls die Raumtemperatur nicht geregelt wird.


Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte:

Falls es garnicht so sehr auf die Temperatur ankommt, sondern mehr auf den Luftaustausch, dann könnte man für den Außenluftanteil einen Mindestwert vorgeben (macht man ohnehin) und öffnet die Außenluftklappen bis zu 100%, solange die WRG zum Heizen ausreicht. Das Heizregister bleibt dann solange geschlossen, bis der Außenluftanteil auf seinem Minimum ist. So etwas hatte ich auch schon mal bei zwei Anlagen realisiert. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und Varianten, je nach den Anforderungen.


----------



## Andy79 (20 November 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte:
> 
> Falls es garnicht so sehr auf die Temperatur ankommt, sondern mehr auf den Luftaustausch, dann könnte man für den Außenluftanteil einen Mindestwert vorgeben (macht man ohnehin) und öffnet die Außenluftklappen bis zu 100%, solange die WRG zum Heizen ausreicht. Das Heizregister bleibt dann solange geschlossen, bis der Außenluftanteil auf seinem Minimum ist. So etwas hatte ich auch schon mal bei zwei Anlagen realisiert. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und Varianten, je nach den Anforderungen.



Darauf scheint es wohl hinaus zulaufen. Ich muss mit dem was ich an Sensoren und Aktoren habe leben und das beste daraus machen. Wenn es im Sommer dann etwas wärmer wird, dann ist das eben so. In der Lackierkabine scheint auch nur ein Roboter zu arbeiten, der ist da wohl etwas toleranter.
Die Außenluftklappen lassen sich leider auch nicht regeln, da hab ich nur einen binären Kontakt. Scheint wohl die Sparvariante zu sein :-?.


----------

